# Effective lure or cheap gimick?



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Love the colours, if they made a smaller one I reckon it would be deadly on trout.

Looks like it works from a 'yak, at least in the USA.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks pretty cool, I mean who would have thought the OSP bent minnow would work but here we are!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I recon there is room in my garage for one of those next to the waxwings and skirted squid hardbody thingy.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

They need to work on their youtube skills, 30 seconds in and I haven't even seen the lure yet? Close the window and move on.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it has potential..

Thought this was an alright video on it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKCHtMx ... ata_player


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

they look sweet- massive topwater strikes


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

I ordered one just to see what there like, 12 bux cant complain


----------



## ful (Jan 27, 2013)

yep, it`ll work. Where I fish there is a lot of pressure on the fish, they become educated real fast, or perish. If you present them with something new they at least show some interest, follow or nib carefully at the lure/fly. It do not take long though before they wake up to the fake and leave it alone. Is`nt that the challenge. Nt


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

imtheman said:


> I ordered one just to see what there like, 12 bux cant complain


What colour did you choose? I was going to order one yesterday but couldn't decide on a colour.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey mate, the eBayer I bought from only had a couple of colors left .. I went with ultra violet, , , It's 4.5 inches , so quite a big lure , keen to see what will have a crack at it ... Will prob have to wait till summer tho for some topwater action


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

So you get steerability at the expense of action huh??

If it was sooo good it would not need a youtube advert.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ive paid well over $20 for some lures. Cant see the harm in giving it a go. Rapala has adds for alot of their lures not to mention the countless adds for diffrent styles of soft plastics. Hope it catches some good fish,


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

mangajack said:


> So you get steerability at the expense of action huh??
> 
> If it was sooo good it would not need a youtube advert.


Umm osp, duo , luckycraft , mega bass .. They all advertise on YouTube ... & I'm not after a tight wobble action , it's reaction bites I'm after so yeah doesn't phase me


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

My lures often do barrel rolls when I least want them too. Interesting though.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Evoids said:


> My lures often do barrel rolls when I least want them too. Interesting though.


what lure ?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

imtheman said:


> Evoids said:
> 
> 
> > My lures often do barrel rolls when I least want them too. Interesting though.
> ...


Haha any bibbed minnow that gets hung up on my line during the cast.


----------

